
MusicDNA™: Android music player with visualizations using FFT data. - harjot-oberai
https://github.com/harjot-oberai/MusicStreamer
======
Veratyr
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13099671](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13099671)

------
StavrosK
I'm not loving the permissions blackmail. If you don't grant a permission (why
does this app need to record audio?!), it just exits.

~~~
ifrins
Not the dev, but it seems like this app is using Android's internal audio
Visualizer APIs and they require record audio permission even if just
visualizing the audio played by the app.
[https://developer.android.com/reference/android/media/audiof...](https://developer.android.com/reference/android/media/audiofx/Visualizer.html)

~~~
StavrosK
Huh, that's weird (and broken), thanks for the clarification.

~~~
harjot-oberai
To get FFT data , the device records a small portion of currently playing
audio, analyses it, does some magic signals and systems stuff, and generates
an array containing the FFT data. Thus the permission to Record Audio.

------
dwarman
sounds a lot like WinAmp.

